# [Skyrim] As horrible a thought as it is...



## KuramaBingyi (Dec 1, 2012)

...Is there anyone who is dedicated to making furry-centric mods for Skyrim? I've been looking everywhere for mods to improve the Argonians and Khajit in every way possible, but I've come short as - understandably - everyone focuses on fixing the appearances of the Human, Orc, and Elf races.


----------



## Validuz (Dec 1, 2012)

Hmm... I've seen a few of them. Atleast for the Khajiit. It was quite a while ago but try looking at the steam workshop. I've found a few general mods there that were absolutely amazing!


----------



## Fernin (Dec 1, 2012)

check the skyrim nexus, they've got alot of stuff. Here's one of the khajit ones I have.


http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/5941


----------



## Zasha (Dec 4, 2012)

Ehh I have fiddled around with it quite a bi. there are some better textures available on Nexusmods and a few mods that broaden things such as followers and marriage. Though honestly I have not seen too much input on it. Largest base is still on Morrowind.


----------



## RedFoxTwo (Dec 5, 2012)

I can thoroughly endorse the adult furry section of Nexus. It can be a pain sometimes to get the right selection of mods to work in a compatible way, but it's *so* worth it once you get it working. Don't judge me bro that's how I roll.


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 8, 2012)

Skyrim, horrible, does not compute.


----------



## deanlaing123 (Jun 21, 2013)

Keep an eye out at: http://www.slofslair.co.uk/index.php

She(Sex=Unsure) did a few furry textures for Oblivion, waiting to see if she(again, unsure) does some more for Skyrim.

I know she only does the textures, and thoroughly enjoys the male anatomy. (The big "Wangs")


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 21, 2013)

There are a TON. I can't point to exact ones, but as said earlier yes, check the Nexus. You'll be supplied with many.


----------



## Runefox (Jun 21, 2013)

There's at least one mod on the Steam Workshop that attempts to build the vulpine Lilmothiit into the game. Honestly doesn't look like it fits very well though; Rather amateur effort. I'd love for the Lilmothiit to actually show up at some point in TES, especially considering they actually exist in the lore.

And, uh, if you're talking about _that_ kind of mod, Dimonized UNP has a few models/textures to choose from for the beast races (as well as all other races). I've got an incomprehensible hodgepodge of model and texture mods on my game, but none that really break the lore. I can't stand those that do.


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 21, 2013)

KuramaBingyi said:


> everyone focuses on fixing the appearances of the Human, Orc, and Elf races.


And dragons.


----------



## Kirra-The-Cat (Jun 21, 2013)

i cant think of any mods or any think but SkyRim is making its self a new game-points two self- i think i maybe a beta for it soon idk but i put in a thing two be one-


----------



## Artillery Spam (Jun 22, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> And dragons.



Such an abomination and a disgrace to an excellent series.


----------



## waffles~ (Jun 22, 2013)

this place gets mods that are outside steam workshop and nexus, so worth a look? http://www.loverslab.com/forum/38-downloads-skyrim-non-adult-mods/


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 22, 2013)

Artillery Spam said:


> Such an abomination and a disgrace to an excellent series.


Your sig image is so fitting to that post.  Like "I'm going to go cry alone in a corner now" fitting.


----------



## Artillery Spam (Jun 23, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> Your sig image is so fitting to that post.  Like "I'm going to go cry alone in a corner now" fitting.



I will weep for great justice.


----------



## Runefox (Jun 23, 2013)

[video=youtube;Bifmj1O3D24]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bifmj1O3D24[/video]

</thread>


----------

